# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Jr USA's...

## primodonna

If anyone knows where the results are posted, please post them

----------


## Dr. Derek

I just know my guy suckkkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssssssssss................

----------


## NubianBeauty

I have the women's BB results.

*Bodybuilding
Overall: Heather Lee Hulseburg

Lightweights
1) Vivianna Requena
2) Mara Brescia

Middleweights
1) Heather Lee Hulseburg
2) Pamela Shealey
3) Midge Shull
4) Sondra Faas

Heavyweights
1) Kimberly Rogers
2) Patty Philpot
3) Trudy Ireland
4) Bethan Wondrak
5) Stella Krupinski
6) Terrie Boodie*

----------


## NubianBeauty

Here are a few pics of her too.

----------


## primodonna

Thanks NB...had to edit the post due to identity reasons...post as many as you have  :Smilie:

----------


## Dr. Derek

hey what about the mens

----------


## buffarkie

bump for mens results

----------


## buffchic

http://www.genex9.com
Here is the female results only

----------

